
How Trump Happened - peterjliu
http://graphics.wsj.com/elections/2016/how-trump-happened/
======
nness
Fascinating and beautifully presented infographic. I just wish sites wouldn't
interrupt scrolling and use it for navigation. Its counter intuitive and if
you scroll up and down quickly you can completely break the transitions.

